# chrome window moldings on a '67 post



## dlloyd443 (Nov 16, 2008)

Can't seem to find a reproduction. Is it worth trying to polish the original ones?


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Yes it is worth polishing. The reveal moldings are also hard to find. Believe me I know!!


----------



## dlloyd443 (Nov 16, 2008)

How difficult is it? Scale 1 - 10?


----------



## wytnyt (May 17, 2008)

dlloyd443 said:


> Can't seem to find a reproduction. Is it worth trying to polish the original ones?


the hardtop reveal molding can easily be made to fit a post and almost undetectable


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Not hard to do. It just takes time based on how bad they are.

Thanks for the idea Wynt. I never thought about cutting the hardtop pieces.


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

yea i got a tempest cutom post coupe, i am disapointed in the repo companies, aparently thay think post coupes aint worth nothign cuz thay dont make alot of pats for theme and try finding the oiginal patturn bench seat, not the gto style bench seat thay made from 65-67, the 50/50 split bench that came in tempest, thay also dont make the side trim for a tempest custom or a repro grill set o the grill trim nore do thay amke the clips fo the side trim and its hard finding two barrel parts, you know not every person wants to ruin thare original car, mines been in the same town since new and in thsi family since 68, tis a 66 so do the math i dont want to change it, engen neve been bored out, has the original carb and the st300 two speed auto with a 2:56 gearign and yall wouldint beleave how much power the base v8 had that year, but my point is thay need to make some more stuff, gtos are geting higher and a 326 can be built to do all a gto will do so people are fixign what use to be worthless cars. also aparently thay think everyone wants to get rid of thare bench seat and put the buckets in, i dont i like the room in the bench seat car. my cars got about 170,000 on it, engen and auto rebuilt around 120'000, engen was runnign but had a miss, turns out one lobe ont he came was messed up pistons and stuff is all original, tansmission had to be done soon afte and the chunk was broek win thay tryed to beat the yoke out thay hit it the wrogn way busted the chunk but found one like what it had. my cars to original to change.


----------



## Montreux (Mar 8, 2009)

Most of the “chrome” trim is stainless steel or aluminum. If it’s whiteish, it’s aluminum (aluminum oxide is white). If it’s silver-gray, it’s stainless. Either of these can be polished. And original trim fits better than the reproductions. 

The biggest chrome piece is the vent window frame. These are available reproduction cheaper than the cost of rechroming.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Try this.


----------

